# 150 PC-Komponenten im PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2021: Im Handel und als Download erhältlich



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. März 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *150 PC-Komponenten im PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2021: Im Handel und als Download erhältlich*

						Das PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2021: Zaubern aktuelle Spiele nur noch ein Daumenkino auf Ihren Bildschirm? Dann wird es Zeit, den Rechner von der Stop-Motion-Performance zu befreien. Kein Problem, denn wir testen in jeder Ausgabe der PC Games Hardware aktuelle Komponenten. Sollten Sie aber Ihr Heftarchiv nicht durchkämmen, haben wir die ganzen Tests für Sie geballt und konzentriert in einem Heft zusammengestampft.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *150 PC-Komponenten im PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2021: Im Handel und als Download erhältlich*


----------



## sunburst1988 (8. April 2021)

Nur um das klar zu stellen: Das Jahrbuch ist im Handel erhältlich. Die Hardware nur bedingt...


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. April 2021)

Ergänze: Das Testjahrbuch kann sogar komfortabel heruntergeladen werden - versucht das mal mit Hardware! 

MfG
Raff


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (8. April 2021)

Welchen Sinn macht es, sich über Hardware zu informieren die eh nicht käuflich oder nur zu Wucherpreisen erstanden werden kann?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. April 2021)

2020 wurden in Deutschland rund 900.000 PKW privat gekauft, aber allein von Auto Bild und Auto Motor & Sport über 2,1 Millionen Exemplare verkauft.


----------



## SanSold (9. April 2021)

> Das gedruckte PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2021 jetzt bestellen ​
> *Jetzt bestellen:* PCGH-Sonderheft 01/2021 - Testjahrbuch für nur 6,99 Euro (*versandkostenfrei für Abonnenten!*)
> Abonnenten, die sich im Shop registriert haben, erhalten das Sonderheft versandkostenfrei.



ja, natürlich. 1,80€ wird für den Versand berechnet. Obwohl ich ein Abonnent und angemeldet bin. Mir ist es egal, davon werde ich nicht arm. 100% richtig ist es dennoch nicht.


----------



## Micha0208 (14. Mai 2021)

Ich werde mir das PCGH-Testjahrbuch 2021 kaufen, auch wenn dieses Jahr, mangels kaufbarer/bezahlbarer Hardware, die Kaufberechtigung geringer ist 

Hoffe auf die übliche Qualität  und die Hardware wird dann halt ein paar Monate später interessant für Aufrüstwillige.

EDIT: Mein Zeitschriftenhändler ist immer sehr spät dran, weiß nicht ob das Sonderheft anderswo schon aufgetaucht ist


----------

